# Créer son propre hébergeur



## cenker (18 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai dans l'idée de me créer un petit hébergeur web dans le but d'héberger un ou deux petits sites web personnel rien de très conséquent j'ai regardé un peu partout et suis tombé sur ça 
Serveur de fichiers Netgear NAS ReadyNAS 102 à 2 baies.
ce dernier gère le protocole https, j'avais lu quelque par que lorsqu'un NAS gérait ce protocole on pouvait créer son propre hébergeur.
Ma question est la suivante peut on avec ce NAS créer un son propre petit hébergeur web ? 
Pour ce qui est de ma connexion j'utilise la fibre et des débits :
En descendant 213.28 Mb/s et en montant 38.73 Mb/s pour le ping : 4 ms

merci d'avance pour vos réponse  !


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

La réponse est oui 

Il te faudra transformer ton adresse IP internet en nom de domaine soit en achetant un nom soit en passant par des services gratuit.
Je n'ai jamais utilisé cette fonction sur un NAS, j'ai un DNS 320 et cette option est dispo sur la plupart des NAS.

Tu ne devrais pas avoir trop de mal a mettre ça en place et la fibre est effectivement un paramètre important.
Je te conseillerais de te tourner vers un CMS au début http://www.framasoft.net/rubrique168.html ne serait ce que pour des histoires de sécurité.

Tu peux aussi envisager d'avoir une page d’accueil sur un blog internet gratuit (qui sera toujours en ligne au cas ou (panne de courant / attaques ect ..) renvoyant vers des pages hébergées sur ton NAS, tu vois l'idées ?

On en reviens a l’outil le plus important depuis 2000 ans  le papier crayon ....

La série Ready NAS à l'air sympa, j'ai eu des vue sur le modéle à 4 baies (104)


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 
tout d'abord merci de ta réponse. Depuis hier j'ai un peu fouillé à droite à gauche et je suis tombé sur cet autre NAS :
Serveur NAS SYNOLOGY Diskstation DS115 1 Baie
à contrario du ReadyNas il ne possède que d'une seule baie mais possède une interface franchement plus sympathique et fonctionnel que le ReadyNas
Par contre j'ai une question, il n'a que 512MO de ram et d'après ce que j'ai pu voir on ne peut pas changer cela, est ce grave ?


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

Synology est réputé etre du bon Matos mais je te conseille vivement de rester sur un modèle à 2 disques minimum.

Pour ce qui est de la puissance d'un NAS Ram + Processeur , cela va permettre par exemple a plus monde de lire des films en streaming chez toi, activer plus de services mais les NAS ont en général tout ce qu'il faut dans le ventre  ne t'en préoccupe pas trop, sauf dans le cas d'un NAS à une baie qui est juste bon a de la sauvegarde réseau ou du partage de fichier simple.
Un NAS à besoin de tres peu de puissance en fait sauf dans des solutions Pro/entreprises ou de nombreuses personnes se connectent au NAS, il faut donc un peu de punch pour gérer ce petit monde.

Avoir plusieurs disques permet de séparer les infos / datas suivant les besoins.
Moi par exemple, j'ai un disque de 7200 Tm qui contiens les infos susceptibles d’être lue par plusieurs personnes en même temps, donc plus de fluidité dans les accès (streaming de films sur mon réseau local etc ..) et un autre disque 5400Tm pour le stockage basique.

Je trouvais ton premier choix très bien "readyNAs", c'est du très bon matos (avec 2 ports réseaux sur certains modéles) ce qui plus tard je te la garantie fait la différence  le modèle 104 est à 200 euros a peine ! c'est une tuerie ... niveaux consommation, bruit, antivirus intégré, bref .On trouve de nombreux tutoriels et forum sur cette gamme Ready NAS et leur interface n'a rien a envier a Synology. 
Synology ont ils été dans les premiers a présenter des modèles grands publiques compatible OSX ? ce qui expliquerait cet engouement pour cette marque ? qui fait du bon matos je dois l'avouer.


Tu as aussi une autre solution, c'est un PC avec *Freenas *, cette solution a aussi ces avantages.

*Un autre élément important *
Quelle box as tu ? 
Une problématique récurrente est que de nombreuses box on les ports du routeur interne légèrement bridés, ceux ci ne sont donc pas en vrai gigabits, il est donc nécessaire de brancher le NAS sur un switch gigabits (15 euros) sous peine de ralentissement en local.

_( Giga Ethernet: 125 Mo/s - Fast Ethernet: 12,5 Mo/s_ )


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

Et crotte ! 
j'ai commandé un NAS avec une seule baie.. Et ce que tu viens de me dire me fait peur .. 
j'ai commandé un Synology DiskStation DS115 
il faudra que je m'empresse d'annuler la commande alors .. Mais c'est vraiment rédhibitoire une seule baie ? 
Pour la Box, je possède une Livebox play fibre


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

si j’étais toi je prendrais mon temps avant de commander....

C'est dommage d'utiliser un synology juste pour un site internet.
Le truc c'est que quand tu vas mettre le nez dans un NAS, tu vas pleurer comme c'est trop bon ! et tu vas vite regretter d'avoir pris 1 baie.

En fait, soit tu veux un petit NAS pour faire uniquement un site internet, dans ce cas prendre un synology c'est presque trop mais en meme temps, quand tu vas voir tout ce qu'on peut faire avec un NAS, ça ne sera pas assez.

Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?

A mon sens un NAS 1 baie n'a aucun intérêt, sauf cas particulier. (rapport qualité prix)
quand on voit qu'avec quelques euros de + on a 2 baies et la, le NAS prend toute son ampleur au sein d'un réseau.

Tu pourrait avoir 
1 disque avec ton site internet + d'autres datas
1 disque avec tout tes médias ou Time machine ou une bibliothéque "itunes serveur" partagées sur tout ton réseau, toute la famille verrait un autre bouton dans itunes et lirait la musique en streaming a partir du NAS.

Je connais pas situation, pas facile de trouver des exemple pour argumenter.
T'es dans une maison ? un appart ? combien de personnes chez toi ? quel équipement iPhoen iPad, plusieurs ordinateurs  ?


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

Bon heureusement que tu m'as vite répondu j'ai tout annulé. 
Je vais comme tu l'as dis prendre le temps de bien choisir le matériel. 

Reprenons donc depuis le début, tu m'as dis que pour un site web le mieux serait un nas à deux baies 
j'ai trouvé celui ci :
http://www.cdiscount.com/destockage...2-baies-ds-213/f-1250503-occvhbnpm39hcw4.html
il date certes de 2 ans mais pas besoin d'avoir le tout tout dernier .. 
Je compte d'abord y joindre un premier DD disposant d'1 tera et ayant une Vitesse de rotation 7200trs/min.
Donc oui, le NAS aura pour vocation d'heberger deux petits site personnel et à rapatrier tout ce que j'ai sur mon macbook vers le NAS. 
Pour toi l'achat du NAS n'a pas lieu d'être ?


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

Pas besoin d'avoir effectivement le dernier cri 

tu peux comparer les spécificité techniques de ces 2 NAS qui sont au même prix. (moins de 200 euros)

http://www.materiel.net/nas-serveur-de-stockage/netgear-readynas-104-a-4-baies-rn10400-89227.html

http://www.materiel.net/nas-serveur-de-stockage/synology-ds-213-81520.html

Je vois que tu t'oriente vers Synology ? sans doute as tu lu sur le net que c'était le top, c'est ce qu'o lit partout effectivement.
Mais le Top c'est Qnap, c'est le poids lourd, et de loin ... http://www.materiel.net/serveur-de-fichiers/qnap-nas-ts-231-109454.html

Le point négatif chez Netgear (et encore que) c'est qu'ils ont un formatage propriétaire contrairement aux autres NAS qui utilisent toujours ou presque le Ext3,4 ... (linux) . Mais une fois qu'un disque est dans un NAS il y reste !


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

Nous avons évoqué le choix du NAS, vas ensuite venir le choix des disques.

Sache que tu ne pourra pas mettre un disque contenant des données, le disque devra etre formaté sur le NAS avant la config.
Pour les disques durs, 2 orientations.
(je simplifie)
Les disques Green machin, qui sont économe en énergie et donc vivent plus longtemps (ils s’arrêtent le plus vite possible tout en se réactivant des que ...) 

Les disques RED ils se sont imposés et sont réputés pour subir de lourdes charges tout en minimisant la chaleur et donc leur durée de vie.
ces disques sont 10 à 20% plus cher que les autres gammes.


Perso:
J'ai 1 WDigital Green 5400 Tm de 1TB *+* 1 HD 7200 Tm Toshiba je crois, je sais plus


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

Bon alors j'ai regardé ton Qnap et effectivement il est au même prix que le synology. Même si j'avoue que j'ai une préférence pour le boitier et l'interface de Synology plus élégant mais étant totalement novice dans les NAS je vais mettre de côté mes préférences d'ordre esthétique.. 
Quand tu dis qu'il s'agit d'un poids lourd tu veux dire que la communauté par derrière est costaud et réactive ? 

Pour les disques du moins pour le premier disque je compte prendre un Western Digital 
WD1002F9YZ Se 1To 3.5" 128Mo
Après il est clair que si j'opte pour le Qnap faudra que je regarde si le disque est compatible ^^


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

Pour Qnap, tout les techniciens réseaux que je connais s'accordent a dire que c'est du matos increvable !
Ce qui doit être aussi le cas chez Synology a en croire ce qu'on en lit sur le net.

Pour ce qui est des interfaces utilisateurs, elles sont toutes foutues plus ou moins pareil, de nos jours a de beaux icônes colorés etc 
Une fois paramétré, tu n'aura plus beaucoup a y toucher sois dis en passant.

Pour la compatibilité des disques, je crois que c'est difficile de trouver un disque non compatible, c'est des cas assez rare.


Puisque tu as choisi disons un ligne de qualité et un certains standing pour ton NAS (2 baies)
je te conseille de comparer l'émission de bruit et la conso électrique, ça peut paraitre de base mais ton NAS devra être allumé 24/7 va chauffer et certains NAS sont très bruyant (les disques jouent aussi leur rôle)
Le bruit est en général indiqué dans les spécifications techniques en Db

Je crois que j'étais tombé sur un calcul au sujet de mon NAS et allumé 24/7 en utilisation non stop (sachant que j'ai réglé pour qu'il veille au bout de 5 min non utilisé) à 3.40 Eur/mois, donc ça doit couter moins que ça.


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

bon va pour Qnap alors !  ! 
par contre y a beaucoup de disque qui ne sont pas supporté par le TS-231 
j'étais parti pour commander un 
Disque dur interne 3.5 pouces Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 - SATA III 6 Gb/s - 1 To
et sur le site de qnap il me dit que ce n'est pas compatible du moins il n'est pas dans la liste ..


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

Le synonlogy que tu as cité au début est super bien aussi, je te parlais de Qnap comme exemple, et te dire que entre ce qu'on lit sur le net et la réalité il peut y avoir un peu de distance.

Tu as aussi soulevé un point important c'est la communauté, ça peut etre bien d'avoir de nombreuses resources sur le net (forum français etc ..) et là c'est un point que je ne connais pas , ni pour Qnap ni pour Synology.

T'es pas obligé de commander aujourd'hui ? regarde sur le site de Synology ou ils en sont, peu importe si t'en choisi un qui a deux ans, de toute façon tu fera une mise a jour du Firmaware interne pour avoir leur dernier logiciel alors ....

Sur ce point, lorsque j'ai acheté mon NAS, il supportait 4TB au total soit 2 disques de 2TB, apres la mise a jour du dernier Firmware, il supportait 6TB soit 2 X 3 TB

Prend ton temps, 1 ou 2 jours c'est pas la mer a boire et ça te donne le temps de fouiner et de t'imprimer les caractéristiques techniques etc ...
Tu prends 2 stabilos de couleurs différentes.
1 pour les points que tu juges positifs et l'autre nagatif, et tu rajoutes ce que tu sais comme "communauté très active sur le net"
"design sympa" etc ... tout les trucs qui te viennent a l'esprit.

Regarde aussi plueiusr photos du matériel "avant / arrière" , la taille des ventilateurs
Quel type de prises d'alimentation ? est ce une alimentation spécifique qui sera chiante a changer au cas ou ? ou un simple câble standard type AC 







C'est pleins de petites choses qui peuvent jouer en la faveur d'un modèle plutot qu'un autre, pas parce que c'est MIEUX mais plus adapté a tes besoins et contraintes.


C'est ce que je ferais, j’espère que tu captes un peu l'idée


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

J'ai changé pour le Qnap car le synology à 200euros n'est plus disponible c'était un destockage.
Par contre, il vaudrait mieux que je commande le NAS maintenant car il est en promo jusqu'au 21, il y a près de 60 euros de réduction ce qui n'est pas rien  ! 
Ah oui j'opte aussi plus pour le Qnap car le readynas consomme plus et il me parait moins intuitif que le qnap. 

Pour la communauté après un rapide surf il en ressort que Readynas en a une largement plus grande du moins si on prend des forums non officiel (en français) par contre la communauté anglophone est vraiment très conséquente chez Qnap ! Près de 200 milles membres.


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

60 euros de réduction c'est beaucoup ! c'est le prix d'un HD de 1TB 
Avec Qnap c'est impossible que tu sois déçu.

Fonce ! 

Tu fais chier, je suis jaloux  j'en veux un aussi ... mais euhhhh


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

voilà c'est fait ! reste plus qu'à attendre  
je te tiendrais au courant ! encore merci  !


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

cool !

Tu verras il te faudra quelques jours pour bien prendre en main la machine.

Pour ta box, t'as du bol, le routeur possede bien 4 ports gigabits
http://assistance.orange.fr/presentation-de-la-livebox-play-5375.php#1

Tu feras une belle photo hein ?


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

Merci encore ! Oui je ferais une très belle photo du nouveau joujou ! 
Et oui, je pense aussi qu'il me faudra un certain temps d'adaptation ^^


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Avril 2015)

Je dis pas qu'une NAS c'est pas bien, je songe à m'en prendre un, un de ses 4 ( un 4 baies) mai pour son petit site web, l'idéal, vu qu'il faut quand même avoir un nom de domaine pour faire propre, un hébergement pas un prestataire revient quand même pas cher (moins de 30 €/an) …  Et une chose à ne pas oublier, si tu héberge ton site tu devras toujours laisser le NAS allumer et l'accès à celui-ci sinon le site sera inaccessible…  Et j'espère que là ou tu habite le débit est conséquent sinon tes visiteurs vont râler si l'accès aux données sont à la ramasse…


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir, 
Oui je sais bien qu'il faudra le laisser allumé tous les jours d'où le fait que je recherchais quelque chose de pas trop energivore 
Pour le nom de domaine je ne compte pas acheter un nom mais rester sur du classique un no-ip .
Pour la connexion j'ai publié les stats des mes connexions et d'après les sites que j'ai pu voir ils sont plutôt bon  !


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2015)

Moi je comprend le délire d'avoir son petit hébergement privé, surtout avec la fibre, les possibilité deviennent très vite sympa.

Le Qnap qu'il à choisi consomme  20.56W avec 2HD et 9.78W en veille.

Je compte large à 0.15 €/kWh et admetons qu'il ne se mette jamais en veille (l'un des disque le fera certainement) on arrive à :
Coût par jour : 0.07 €
Coût par mois : 2.25 €
Coût par an : 27.02 €

Pour une utilisation intenssive je pense que tu as eu raison d'avoir choisi Qnap !


----------



## cenker (19 Avril 2015)

En soit ça revient moins cher qu'un hébergeur  ! Bon après c'est vrai que si les besoins changent il faudra que javise.
Par contre je ne savais pas le coût du kwh merci pour linfos !


----------



## cenker (23 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir, comme prévue voici les photos, bon par contre je les ai prises avec mon iphone du coup à cause de la résolution elles sont toutes retournés et j'ai la flemme de tout redimensionné ^^. 
Donc, commandé lundi, reçu jeudi. J'ai deux disque d'1 TO chacun. Pour l'instant le NAS est vraiment silencieux j'en suis content ! Par contre pour ceux désireux d'acheter un QNAP d'occasion, il faut une QNAPKEY pour paramétrer votre NAS donc, si vous désirez vous tourner vers le marché de l'occasion, n'oubliez surtout pas la* QNAPKEY  **.*
Après mise sous tension on peut accéder à un panel permettant la configuration du NAS : Heure/Date, Configuration IP/Disque et après application tout reboot et voilà  !


----------



## kaos (23 Avril 2015)

Belle bête 

Sinon c'est quoi une QNAPKEY ?


----------



## cenker (23 Avril 2015)

C'est une clé d'identification pour pouvoir paramétrer le produit. Sans cela on ne peut rien faire. 
Par contre j'ai un premier soucis, un de mes deux DD n'est pas reconnu et après un changement à chaud plus moyen d'accéder au serveur ! Ca promet


----------



## kaos (23 Avril 2015)

Il faut les formater un a un et seul dans le serveur je crois.
De plus, il faut passer en IP fixe ;D sinon ton ordinateur et ton NAS peuvent changer d'adresse .

Je t'avais dis qu'il te faudrais quelques heures de prises en mains ;D
Et encore, apres il va falloir creer des comptes utilisateurs ....

Moi j'ai un compte admin et un compte pour les visiteurs (ils ne peuvent que lire certains dossiers) comme ça quand un pote passe il se sert dans le dossier Films / series etc ...


----------



## cenker (23 Avril 2015)

oui, je viens de voir pour l'adresse IP.
J'ai commencé sur NO-IP (je ne veux pas acheter de nom de domaine) faudra donc que je reste statique mais par contre j'ai un petit soucis, il m'affiche ce message :
Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
Reason: You're speaking plain HTTP to an SSL-enabled server port.
Instead use the HTTPS scheme to access this URL, please.

Hormis l'adresse IP que je n'ai pas encore passé en statique j'ai suivi tout le tuto mais rien des avis ?

Enfin pour les comptes utilisateurs, c'est déjà fait, je l'ai crée direct ^^

*EDIT :*
Voilà c'est fait, j'ai passé le NAS en IP Statique du coup l'adresse fonctionne au poil ! 
Cependant j'ai soulevé un petit problème de DNS, je crois que j'ai fais un peu un travail de boudin haha !


----------



## kaos (24 Avril 2015)

On c'est mal compris.

Faut pas que tu mettes la charrue avant les boeufs, l'histoire du site internet, tu verras quand tout sera callé / oublie ça pour l'instant.
L'objectif est de déjà calé et maitriser ton réseau local, si celui ci est bien fait, l’accès web extérieur va suivre.

Il faut que ton Mac comme ton NAS aient une adresse IP "locale" fixe afin qu'a chaque re démarrage, ils puissent se retrouver et correspondre.

Verifie dans le routeur de ta box l'amplitude DHCP qu'elle soit pas trop grande genre 50 Max
Soit 192.168.1.*2* à 192.168.1.*50 *(192.168.1.1 étant ta box) c'est un exemple* ...*

Tu met ton mac en 192.168.1.*5 *et ton NAS en 192.168.1*.10 *(compte rond pour retenir ou noter ?)

Un menu est dispo pour IP fixe dans les prefs OSX ainsi que dans ton interface Qnap.

*DNS*
Vérifie de son de ton FAI

Et il me semble qu'il faudra ouvrir les ports de chaque service sur ton routeur de box
soit 80 pour le Web et 21 pour le Ftp avec une redirection vers l'IP locale de ton NAS en
192.168.1*.10*


----------



## cenker (24 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
juste pour comprendre tout d'abord.
Avant ton message j'avais comme dit plus haut juste mis mon NAS en IP Fixe, la livebox elle est resté en IP Dynamique. Passer cette configuration IP, l'IP d'accès de mon NAS et de mon site internet n'ont pas changé, du coup j'ai pu configurer une adresse pour mon site, au lieu des 192.168 etc j'ai maintenant moniste.noip.me et tout marche bien, hier comme aujourd'hui.
Ma question est la suivante, étant donné que l'adresse IP du NAS est maintenant fixe et que je peux lui rattacher une adresse à quoi ça sert de passer la livebox en IP FIXE ? (Je ne me borgne pas à ne pas t'écouter, loin de là. Je veux juste comprendre. Car en ayant passé que le NAS en Fixe, tout va bien, je peux y avoir accès avec  la même adresse..) .

Pour l'ouverture des ports c'est dans la configuration du Pare-feu de la livebox c'est ça ?

Pour les DNS après recherche sur internet j'ai trouvé ceux d'orange (présent sur leur site) mais après les avoir rentré QNAP me signal toujours le même message à savoir  :
que mon serveur DNS ne pouvait pas résoudre les hôtes et donc que certaines applications ne pourraient ne pas fonctionner. 
Si c'est lié à la livebox je comprend pourquoi tu m'as dis de passer cette dernière en Fixe, je pense que c'est lié car le tuto sur orange laisse apparaitre cela ^^


----------



## kaos (24 Avril 2015)

Ta livebox a une Ip dynamique ? bizarre mais t'as l'air de maitriser le truc / tout beigne.

Lorsque je parlais d'IP fixe, je ne faisais mention que du "local" ton mac doit avoir une ip fixe "locale" donc c'est forcément un 192.168 ....
et pour le NAS tu l'as fais  nikel !

C'est possible que je t'ai conseillé des trucs que tu maitrise déjà, pas facile d’évaluer tes connaissances en 3/4 posts.

Pour l'ouverture des ports, ça se passe effectivement dans le routeur de ta box .

Pour les DNS, tu peux les trouvers sur le net en tapant DNS et le nom de ton opérateur.


----------



## cenker (24 Avril 2015)

Quand je regarde dans panel DHCP je n'avais aucune adresse IP statique, j'y ai rajouté celle du NAS et voilà  ! 
Donc maintenant grâce à toi tout va bien, je peux accéder au NAS avec la même adresse IP et lui adjoindre une adresse avec domaine.
Quant au DNS, j'ai résolu le soucis, en fait ceux trouvé sur internet ne marché pas j'y ai rentré ceux énoncé dans le tuto d'orange et tout va bien ! 

Le dernier soucis qu'il me reste concerne les DD, j'ai placé un premier il est ok, mais quand je place le second il n'est pas reconnu ..


----------



## kaos (24 Avril 2015)

Ah c'est cool, je suis content de t'avoir aidé .
_Je te conseille d'avoir un mini carnet concernant ton réseau et de tout noter, parfois on reviens de vacances et on a oublié un login ou une adresse IP ;D_


Pour le deuxième DD, enleve le premier et met le à la place et formate, ensuite remet les deux et démarre le NAS pour voir , je crois que c'est avec tout les NAS qu'il faut faire ça.


----------



## cenker (24 Avril 2015)

Bon j'ai fais comme tu l'as dis mais rien, quand j'enlève le DD je ne peux plus accéder au NAS normal rien n'est configuré sur le second DD donc faut le configurer hors je ne peux pas pour l'unique et bonne raison que je ne le trouve pas


----------



## kaos (24 Avril 2015)

cenker a dit:


> Bon j'ai fais comme tu l'as dis mais rien, quand j'enlève le DD je ne peux plus accéder au NAS normal rien n'est configuré sur le second DD donc faut le configurer hors je ne peux pas pour l'unique et bonne raison que je ne le trouve pas



Et si tu et les deux disques en meme temps ? ils n'apparaissent pas tout les deux ? Ou en les inversant ?
Moi sur mon NAS il faut les formater un par un , chez Qnap je sais pas mais tu devrais rapidement trouver la solution.


----------



## cenker (24 Avril 2015)

Non rien. 
Puis je me suis rendu compte que tout marché en local mais n'était pas accessible depuis l'extérieur bref je vais tout reprendre point par point avec ton aide si tu veux bien me donner un petit peu de ton temps.


----------



## cenker (24 Avril 2015)

Non rien. 
Puis je me suis rendu compte que tout marché en local mais n'était pas accessible depuis l'extérieur bref je vais tout reprendre point par point avec ton aide si tu veux bien me donner un petit peu de ton temps.


----------



## kaos (24 Avril 2015)

Pas de soucis 

Je te conseille le crayon papier, c'est bien pour poser son réseau au clair au début, moi aussi j'ai galéré lors de mes petites expériences avec des serveurs et des NAS.
C'est pour ça que je te disais de caler le reseau local d'abord et une fois que tout est en place et bien maitrisé, là tu te tourneras sur la config Web (ouverture des ports etc ...)

La première chose a faire ça va etre de pouvoir mettre tes 2 disques, mais là va falloir mener ton enquete comme un grand 
Moi sur mon DNS 320 j'ai du mettre le DD 1 sur l'emplacement A pour formater et configurer le NAS.
j'ai ensuite pris le DD 2 et le mettre en A (donc virer le DD 1) et formater.
J'ai ensuite remis chaque disque a sa place DD1 en postion A et DD2 en position B

Est ce différent chez Qnap ? possible ...


----------



## cenker (24 Avril 2015)

Super merci ! Oui on va faire comme Ca étape par étape tranquillement et ne pas aller directement à la config web.
Pour les disque j'ai fais comme tu l'avais dit. Formater un disque puis l'enlever et remettre l'autre. Le soucis c'est que lorsque je formate le premier et que je l'enlève pour y mettre le second et bien je n'ai plus accès au Nas. Par contre, je gardais les disques dans leurs berceaux peut être que les berceaux droit et gauche sont différent .. 
En tout cas quand je met le second dans l'emplacement du premier et bien plus d'accès. Pourtant le disque est supporté par le Nas du moins d'après le constructeur du Nas . 

Je vais faire une desinstallation du Nas et tout reprendre depuis le début


----------



## kaos (24 Avril 2015)

Bizarre,et si tu met le deuxieme disque dans la baies N°2 ?
Les rack n'ont rien a voir avec l'identification de disque, c'est uniquement un berceau mécanique.

il faut différencier la configuration du NAS et ceux des disques, puisque le Système NAS n'est pas stocké sur tes disques mais sur une EPROM (composant électronique) qui contiens le logiciel du NAS et tes préférences (utilisateurs session mot de pass config reseau etc ...)

Vérifie le type e stokage que tu as choisi , ça pourrait venir de là ( différent type de Raid ) pour avoir 2 disques séparés il ne faut pas utiliser le RAID, ça dois être "Standars" ou nommé différement chez Qnap ?

Pour tes test, tu peux sauvegarder et exporter tes réglages NAS sur ton ordinateur, si un jour y'a un soucis ou que tu veux faire une modification, ça te permet de pouvoir re loader ta config avant la modif.



*Petite astuce* (peu différer suivant ton OSX)
_J'ai régler OSX pour qu'au démarrage il monte automatiquement mes volumes reseaux de mon NAS (si je démarre mon ordinateur au travail j'ai par contre une message d'erreur puisqu'il ne le trouve pas )_

Menu du Finder / Aller / se connecter au serveur / une fenetre apparait avec un + et tu ajoutes les volumes choisis.


----------



## cenker (25 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 
donc j'ai inséré le 2e DD dans la baie N°2 et le 1er DD dans la baie N°1 => Rien
j'ai inséré le 2e DD dans la baie N°1 et le 1er DD dans la baie N°2 => Rien 
J'ai enlevé le 1er DD et j'ai placé le 2e DD dans la baie N°1 => Rien 
le plus bizarre c'est que lorsque je retire le 1er DD je n'ai plus aucun accès au NAS mais quand je le réinsère après reboot l'accès est de nouveau disponible .. C'est pour ça que je pensais que le système était téléchargé sur le DD.
Pour le type de raid, d'après ce que je peux lire il est en "seul".

Enfin, tu as répondu à une question que j'allais te poser, je voulais modifier l'OS, du moins juste l'esthétisme j'oublie donc cette idée ^^


----------



## kaos (25 Avril 2015)

Il est possible qu'on ne puisse pas acceder au NAS si il n'y a pas de HD à l'intérieur, c'est pas fais pour ça j'ai jamais testé.

Si tu as fais toutes les manipulations possible avec ton HD, le seul moyen est de tester avec un autre pour voir si c'est ton DD qui est récalcitrant mais les NAS (surtout de cette qualité) prennent la plupart des DD, c'est meme assez rare de voir un disque non compatible.

T'as pas un vieux DD sata qui traine ?


----------



## cenker (25 Avril 2015)

Non aucun DD qui traine, pour te dire c'est la première fois que j'achète un DD ^^
Bon du coup pour le DD on verra plus tard quand j'aurais un nouveau  ! 
la prochaine étape s'était de bien tout installer en local si je me trompe pas ^^

Donc, je fais quoi ? ^^


----------

